# Any purchased OEM Windows XP?



## DeaconBlues (Aug 11, 2001)

I'm looking at ads for XP Home listed as OEM. The price for these is less than half that of retail - full not upgrade versions. Has anyone purchased Windows this way, and what are your recommendations?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Is this a website? XP oem goes for around 80-90 usually.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

You'll have no problem buying OEM rather than Retail, except that you won't get free support from Microsoft (although I'm really not sure how much free support you even get with the Retail version anymore). Just make sure you buy it from a legit source like www.zipzoomfly.com, www.newegg.com, etc.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

DeaconBues,

One other thing to be aware of is the issue of activation of Win XP. There have been instances (here in UK) of people upgrading several components in their system, and then XP treats this as a new PC - requiring activation again. MS here have refused arguing that an entirely new copy of XP be purchased.


----------



## SEoV (Dec 2, 2004)

I purchased an OEM edition of XP Professional a couple of years ago. I haven't had any more problems than anyone else with XP. Microsoft has helped me when I have had difficulties. For the price, it was better than going to LINUX or MAC, which I had considered.

GF

I purchased my copy from AXIONTECH, out of Houston, TX.


----------



## digger747 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have built 7 or 8 computers for friends and family,all i have ever used is OEM copies of XP.Never had a problem with anything.I have oem copy in my computer and upgrade and change hardware all the time.Some times if i change 2 or 3 things it will ask to be4 activated again and i just do it through the web,takes no time at all and i forget about it.Called Tech support 1 time,never again,on phone hour and half,didnt solve nothing for me.Get mopre help on this forum


----------



## cisco2004 (Nov 4, 2003)

Got my XP Home at eBay for $85. Now, i've seen them cheaper there. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

The only version of Windows that I will use is the OEM - don't like/need their tech support, and no need to pay double the price for full retail.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

DeaconBlues said:


> I'm looking at ads for XP Home listed as OEM. The price for these is less than half that of retail - full not upgrade versions. Has anyone purchased Windows this way, and what are your recommendations?


 I purchased windows xp pro via OEM. No problems really. I think there may be something wrong with my Windows 2000 OEM, but I have yet to try it on another system. OEM just means you don't get a manual lol.


----------

